# squirrels



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

5 out of the feeder and 100"s to go.lol .might get enought to make a tree rat meatloaf.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Was there meant to be a photo?


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

how ya been matt?.no. should there be ?i can get one if ya want one .or do you want the squirrel meatloaf recipe?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Doing ok buddy thank you, I trust your well?

I just don't think I can bring myself to eat the bloody things!


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i havent for a long time.my wife's (yes i got married) granddaddy wanted some .he hasnt had any for years so i decided to thin out the feeder marauders some.there is a bunch of ways to cook them.they are like anything else if you cook it right it is good.most parboil first then make dumplings or put them into a sauce or gravy or something.i was kiddig about the meatloaf.
matt question for you.that hat yall wear over there .can it be worn both ways?
dont take this as me making fun or anything because i am not but i have always wondered that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Look what you've done now Don going to have a field day!









Congratulation on getting married.

Yes you could but there is a label in it so there is a front and back. Its called a Deerstalker.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i need one of those.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

All the cool kids wear them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the marriage LilBill.

No comment on the hat ...lol....or is it a cap.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks yall.no squirrels today .i was working on european mts. and didnt have time to fool with them.think i will give it a rest for awhile.


----------

